

BookGlutton an online bookstore - bdfh42
http://www.bookglutton.com/reader/unbound?group_id=0&id=3160&view=ub#href%28cover.html

======
bdfh42
$23.99 seems a bit steep as a fee to try out the experience of an on line
ebook reader - even if it is written by "The Master". However this looks like
an interesting addition to what looks like becoming a wealth of alternate ways
to access books other than in the dead tree format.

If we were clever enough to spot the winning technology right now we could
probably make that fortune - but perhaps we will just have to wait until it
becomes retrospectively obvious...

<edit> OK - Now I have spotted the sign-up makes a difference - you can get
access to the book OK. BUT I can only see the top two thirds of the page -
oops now the navigation buttons have wandered off somewhere - I might come
back another day and take another look.

<edit 2> Looks like signing up was a bad idea - that email address is now
picking up emails saying that some other users are following me - clearly
balderdash because I can't get the site to work so am making no discernible
progress for anyone to follow no matter how slowly they read.

------
jgrahamc
I looked up my own book on this site and it is available, but it appears very
ugly. The choice of font for reading, the fact that they've lost things like
different font height/weight for headings means that it's hard to read.

[http://www.bookglutton.com/detail/John+GrahamCumming/The+Gee...](http://www.bookglutton.com/detail/John+GrahamCumming/The+Geek+Atlas/3232.html)

Frankly, you'd be better off with a Scribd or Safari version.

------
jvdh
A lot of interactive webpages break the back-button behavior. However, this
one takes the breakage to a whole new level: for each page you turn, an entry
to the history is added, but it does nothing.

So if you turn a few pages and decide you want to go back to HN, you'll have
to hit the back button as often as you turned the page. Without any visual
feedback that it does anything.

~~~
jamesbritt
Really? I didn't see that at all. It does, however, gobble up all available
memory.

------
cturner
Unresponsive. Should prebuffer page in either direction of current position.

